# Gilden-Projekt"raidzeiten sind morgens"



## biebi (21. Dezember 2009)

Gilden- Projekt,
Hallo erst mal ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Gilde die Morgens raidet, auf meiner suche habe ich festgestehlt das es die wohl auf Deutschen-Servern nicht gibt. 

Da ich aber gerne raiden möchte und es bestimmt noch mehr Leute mit dem problem gibt das man nur morgens kann, wollte ich gerne ein Gilden-Projekt ins leben rufen!
meine Idee eine Gilde die in der Woche von Montags bis Freitag von 9Uhr bis 13Uhr raidet.
die raid-zeit kann man natürlich gerne noch intern besprächen, wenn es soweit ist.

Was soll geraidet werden?! wenn ihr euch die raid-zeiten anschaut würde ich gerne eine Gilde aufbauen die auf einem server in der ersten liga mitspielt.

was wird gebraucht?? eigentlich alles vom guten Raidleiter bis dahin das jemand eine homepage-Seite machen kann. Aber was noch viel mehr gesucht wird sind 30-35 Leute die ihre Klasse spielen können und gerne raiden und nicht gleich weihnen wenn mal ein Boss nicht nach dem 5 versuch liegt.
so das ist erst einmal meine Idee ob die Gilde auf Ally oder Horden Seite sein wird oder auf welchem server sie ist, sind alles sachen die man dann besprächen kann! aber solltest du dich angesprochen fühlen schreib mal deine meinung dazu hier rein!!

gruß Biebi


----------



## Quia (21. Dezember 2009)

biebi schrieb:


> Gilden- Projekt,
> Hallo erst mal ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Gilde die Morgens raidet, auf meiner suche habe ich festgestehlt das es die wohl auf Deutschen-Servern nicht gibt.
> 
> Da ich aber gerne raiden möchte und es bestimmt noch mehr Leute mit dem problem gibt das man nur morgens kann, wollte ich gerne ein Gilden-Projekt ins leben rufen!
> ...



Warum willst du morgens raiden?
Es gibt paar Nachtraidgilde in Europa und ich bin in einer "Corvus"
Unsere Raidzeiten sind 23:45-3:15 Mo, Di ( nicht immer ), Do und So.
Wir sind viele Schichtarbeiter, Familienmenschen, Gastronomen und so weiter. Vor allem viele, die Abends noch mit Frau und Kind sitzen und nachts raiden gehen.
Darum sind wir in der Nachtraidgilde und warum willst du Morgenraidgilde machen?

mfg Quia


----------



## biebi (22. Dezember 2009)

jo es gibt ein paar Gilden die nachts raiden aber ich persönlich bringe gar nicht mehr die leistung um 2uhr nachts wie ich sie um 10 uhr morgens bringen würde. ausser dem sind recht viele auch morgens on!!


----------

